# Im new too!



## stuartm (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello everybody,
Recently been diagnosed with Type 2  
not enjoying the changes to my body....have loads of questions so i'm off to post them, have a great Christmas and New year


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 23, 2008)

welcome Stuart,

hope you fidn the answers you are looking for. I'm sure most who ahve been around forums for a while will say that they learnt more form fellow diabetics than their health care team

Merry Christmas


----------



## Corrine (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Stuart - good luck in your quest - I am sure you will find the answers you need.  Have a fab xmas and new year.


----------



## stuartm (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you for the great welcome 
I've managed to get some help from the general forum....this is going to take a while for me to understand and absorb, i scratch my head in wonder why my GP didnt give me more information.


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 23, 2008)

Stuart ask your GP if  a DESMOND course runs in your area it's a structured education course (few group sessions) for people newly diagnosed wth Type 2. Some people on this forum have found it very helpful.


----------



## kojack (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Stuart
Welcome to the group. Wishing you a peaceful holiday period.


----------

